# Post your Photos-October



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

This section is for a monthly photo assignment. We may make it a competition where you can when prizes. But I want to keep it fun, dont refrain from entering thinking your photo is not good enough. The goal is to show what characters Havs can be.

In honor of Halloween, the first mothly assignment is dress up! Show us your havs in any outfit, accessory or costume. 

Be creative and use whatever you want. I will throw in a prize for the most creative. At the end of the month, we will have an anonymous vote. 
Post even if you dont want to "compete". Its about cute havanese, not great photography. I wont enter anything I have already shot, and I cant win. But I will participate for fun.

Halloween dress up, lets see it!


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

*Dress Up Photos*

Here are mine - for October!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

AWWWWWW How cute is that.I cant wait for my pup to get here I will be sure to get thins for him like that thanks for sharing


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I just order hats and sun glasses ect for Yoda cant wait to get them and takes lots of pictures


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

No Fair, Joan! Those pictures are TOO cute for our first month! 
You're kicked out of the contest. LOL
Just kidding, I love the pics!
Dawna


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2006)

LOVE the photos Joan...those are GREAT!! Did you take those or did Melissa?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Joan took these...I guess there not that bad....hehe
Im about to take her down! Stogies costume just got shipped and Im sorda making Goldie hers. Its going to be hillarious. 

Watch out Joan!!!! ( Actually I think all of those are cute as can be! I love the bling bling shirts.)


----------



## Havlady (Aug 2, 2006)

All those photos were Pre Melissa - Tony and I took them. The halloween ones were back when we only had Tango, Brit and Dancer.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

This was a dress rehearsal. Stogie is not sure if he likes being a lobster, but its so funny when he walks around. The claws hang out in front of him. 
Im addicted to that pet edge site!!!!!!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

How cute is that I bet it looks really funny when he is walking around Great picture


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Pack your stuff, Stogie. You can come live with us. LOL
Dawna


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Now I tell him we are going to VA for the Hav nationals, he says he doesnt want to go, he is a lobster. Nice try Stogs, its not working. 

Dawna let me know if he shows up at your doorstep in the middle of the night. HEHE


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Bless his little crustacean heart. He IS a lobster and lobsters don't fly.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

OK I found a halloween costume for yoda LOL he is going to be YODA lol it should be here in 3 days.I will post pic of Yoda being Yoda LOL Husband thinks I'm crazy


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

How do I put a pic in the monthly


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Susan, 
Go to Go Advanced which is below the reply box. 
And scroll down, you will see "Manage Attachments" 
Click that and a box will pop up. It will let you browse your computer for up to 5 different photos. Then click upload. You should be good to go!

And just post them in this thread.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

*Yoda and pumkins*

Here is Yoda in the pumkin patch wheel barrel.


----------



## Nancy G (Aug 2, 2006)

I know...but he's a Hav supporter  !!!

We are seeing if he can wear this in a parade without shaking it off. We shall see. BTW.....I haven't posted much as I am very unfamiliar with this forum. I tried to listen to the directions that melissa made and my compter popped up with "memory low" so didn't get it all...but got some, so I will try.

Now...Kaden is a Std Poodle. But he is a cheerleader for Noche and Promise. Still working on their costumes so I'll try to post when I get a photo. HOpefully this works.

Enjoy,
Nancy g.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ohhh Nancy. That is SOOOOO funny. 
I think Kaden looks like a rockstar.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

That is a cool picture Nancy! 
Glad you're on the forum!
Dawna


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Yoda has landed I laughed so hard when Yoda meet Yoda


----------



## Nancy G (Aug 2, 2006)

*Yoda*

That is toooo funny........especially the tail

Glad I'm not the only one that has totally lost it

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

um Nancy, I love your website, but if you're going to leave that Tribute to a Dog on the home page, you need to post some kind of 'tissue warning' or something. 
Dawna


----------



## Nancy G (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Dawna. Isn't that a wonderful poem? I just loved it, I don't even remember where I found it but I really think there is a lot of truth to it. I'm not computer savvy so the site is pretty basic. My son now lives only 1 hr from me instead of 3 hrs. You would think I would see him more and he could help me with the site...nope....he seems busier than ever. Oh well, I'll keep trying to improve it a little at a time.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Thank you Nancy I had to get this costume since Yoda name and costume it was a much


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I have lost it years ago Nancy as I have been told.So dont feel alone . But Yoda dont think I lost it to much LOL I know he dont like wearing the clothes I have bought for him LOL but that is ok I told yoda the only time he has to wear these stupid costumes is for pictures so he is fine with it now.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Susan Yoda is FUNNY. 
You will have to get some more close up of his face with those ears. HAHA

Here is what I found in my backyard, a Lobster and a Mermaid.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

O M Gosh they are way to cute I will get some more pictures with his costume and the ears are just great HA HA HA


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I am using a sony digital camera right now since mine wont work again.I will post more pictures once I get the battery charged up


----------



## Nancy G (Aug 2, 2006)

Is there no end to your talents? Joan told me how you made it, you are soooo creative!

So, is the Mermaid fixing lobster tonight?


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

*Trick or Treat!*

Halloween Cru-Bee


----------



## Nancy G (Aug 2, 2006)

*Costumes!*

Hi all,

We just got back from the local parade and here's our costumes. My friend Sandi walked with Kaden and I walked the girls. BTW....I'm the one in the black wig This is the extent of my dressing up for Halloween. oh...the photo's not great...but I think you can get the idea.

Enjoy,
Nancy g.


----------



## chrisdisser (Aug 3, 2006)

*OK...*

I have not dressed mine in their costumes, yet, but here is a new picture of the three puppies before Sultan left for his new home.
Chris Disser


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Chris they are ADORABLE! Your keeping Hope, right?
Have you found a home for Champ yet? Awww he is white like my Goldie. Too cute! 

Melissa


----------



## chrisdisser (Aug 3, 2006)

*Champ is still looking for the right home*

No, I haven't found a home for Champ, yet. We are working on housetraining, he will walk on a leash, sleeps in a crate, sits for a treat, can come in a doggie dog and is the biggest lover ever! He is 11 weeks old today!


----------



## Mimtex (Oct 28, 2006)

All the costumes are great! Cute, cute, cute! Go going everyone!
Margie


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

HI Margie they are all great costumes you got to love it LOL I know I do.Susan


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

My wife doesn't like the glowing eyes...but we're getting a new camera and will be doing more natural light photo's in the near future....


----------

